# Mr. Complainer



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I golfed with Mr. Complainer today. He is the younger step brother of Mr. Excuse. The two of us played with an Asian couple who spoke little english. Just the Asian man golfed, and his wife tended flags, and helped look for some of his errant shots. It seems their poor understanding of proper etiquette was responsible for Mr. complainer's bad shots, and missed putts. If not our Asian golfer, it was the two walkers in front of us who were playing slow. (we played 18 holes in 3-1/2 ours) Fact was Mr. Complainer was not as good of golfer as he thought he was. I say this because even when poor etiquette was a non-issue, he still played poorly. That , and I was out driving his swing, and his Cleveland HiBore 8.5 driver by 20 yards with my $59 3W. After every one of his poor shots, he would complain to me about others' behavior causing him to make these poor shots. At one point he asked me if their actions bothered me, I told him "no" that I was only 3 over par for the first 10 holes, which was pretty good for me. He then asked me why not. I told him because I don't let things like that bother me. I am out here to play golf, and have a good time. Some days I score better than I do on other days. Today's round is what it is. Nothing is really "on the line" so to speak, so I'm just playing my own game.

Just the other day I golfed with 3 Japanese dudes. They all shot rounds well into the 100s from what I could tell. The funny thing was, on each green, I watched several $20 bills changing hands, while they were talking their native language. They asked me hold their money on a hole, and I bet I had well over $300 in my hands. Every green was like this. Dummy me I turned them down on the first green when asked to join in on their bets. All i had was some cart girl money, and some plastic. 

Obviously if today's round had been a sanctioned round of some importance, their actions might have bothered my level of focus. But heck we all paid our green fees, and I believe Mr. Complainer, for the most part, had a good time too. He did hit some good shots, and made some good putts.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It funny how he thought it was someone elses fault about his poor play. I think it seems he needs to focus on his mind game not just his swing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Mr Complainer just has a bad case of putter envy. I'm a guy that just likes to play golf, I have good days and bad days. I complain about me, after all it's me that swings the club. Slow play doesn't bother me I'm out there to have fun and relax. I remember the days of 8 and 9 strokes per hole basically, but I/we would let faster or better players go through. Reading the thread "I played today" if I were to play You, Fourputt, Dennis and Cajun, I would "SUCK" compared to you guys. I'm not out playing enough. My point is that we just have to deal with who we team up with and just have fun playing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The great thing about the game of golf is that you don't need to compare your game, one on one, to some one else's game. It's just you, your clubs, the course set up, and ol' Mother Nature. Handicaps are fun to play with when playing with others. It's the makings for a competitive value among the players. I have a nephew I golf with, whom I give up 18 strokes to. During those matches, I have to play pretty well, and hope that he plays his normal game if I want the low net score at the 19th hole. My focus value is higher on those days. Other days we just go hit the ball, find it thumbsdown:sometimes:thumbsup and hit it again. No doubt I will run into Mr. Complainer again. It's nice of him to provide a bit of extra entertainment during the round.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You're right...I'm sure we all have stories of someone who provided us with antics and quirks on the course that we have to laugh at. I might be the one too. One thing I do take seriously on the course is maintaining good etiquette.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Reading the thread "I played today" if I were to play You, Fourputt, Dennis and Cajun, I would "SUCK" compared to you guys. I'm not out playing enough. My point is that we just have to deal with who we team up with and just have fun playing.


Look at the date my last entry in that thread. It's been awhile since I had any reason to brag there. I played in a Men's Club tournament this weekend and my game was horrendous. I shot 95-94, and it could have been much worse. However, I managed to hold my complaints under my breath. I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I bet we all know someone who fits the mold of Mr. Complainer, Mr Excuse and another acquaintance of mine, Mr. Ego.

I might be classified as Mr. Stupid With A Memory Too Good For My Body. I can get in trouble and remember with no problem how to hit a magic shot Arnold Palmer in his prime would probably have not considered, but I'm stupid enough to try hitting the shot. About 1 time out of 10, I might actually hit it.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

In my little group of friends, we have a Mr. Pouty. He's fine as long he's leading on the score card, as soon as someone starts playing a little better than he is, he gets very quiet except for the snide comments (sort of thrown out in a kidding manner, but not really). He's a really nice guy otherwise, but man, his attitude changes when he's not playing well.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> In my little group of friends, we have a Mr. Pouty. He's fine as long he's leading on the score card, as soon as someone starts playing a little better than he is, he gets very quiet except for the snide comments (sort of thrown out in a kidding manner, but not really). He's a really nice guy otherwise, but man, his attitude changes when he's not playing well.


I've been that way in the past... I've worked very hard to change my attitude. I still get a bit irritated when my game is off and someone makes a light-hearted wisecrack... I know that they aren't being mean spirited, but when my game is on the skids I need some space to release the steam before I can joke about it. I don't go off in a pout for 15 minutes, but I do need a minute or so to realign the cosmos or the joking just adds to the frustration.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey we'd make a good foursome if you could tolerate me swearing at myself


----------

